# Is it inadvisable to grow 3 different strains in one crop?



## Hackerman (May 7, 2014)

I am thinking about planting 3 different strains in the same crop.

I am going to grow the 3 mother plants from seed, take enough clones to get 5 or 6 of each strain and then grow the plants together in my main room with 15 buckets.

Is this inadvisable?

All the strains are Indica. All have about the same specs in regard to height and flowering time.

Anyone think this is a good or bad idea? And, why, please.

Thank you.


----------



## Grower13 (May 7, 2014)

I grew 4 or 5 different ones together this past winter........ just have to account for the difference in flower times and veg times........ also being able to adjust the heights of your plants individually helps keep them the right distance from the light no matter how far they are into flower.


----------



## Locked (May 7, 2014)

From your description of strains it sounds like it would not be that tough to do. I have run 3 strains at the same time with different flowering times and traits and made it through alright.  I grew Satori, which is a well known light feeder, along with Larry OG which is a pig and likes to eat. I just had to make sure I didn't go in to feed when I was real baked or I would over feed the Satori.   jmo       &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 7, 2014)

I've bought the three strains I have currently knowing they go 65 days + so that I can pull them all at the same time. So far they are all tolerating my nute schedule too. 

So NO it's not inadvisable to grow 3 strains at a time. Just remember what the Hamster-man said and be aware the differing nute concentration needs of your plants when you do feed.


----------



## DrFever (May 7, 2014)

make sure you label them  properly   some strains   have a bigger appetite then others,,
   It can be a choir,  specially.  if you start cloning  off them  if your  a novice grower???
  i would lean to 1  may-be 2 strains    at first  as you get more experienced then  have at her lol


----------



## Hackerman (May 8, 2014)

I am running the "trough" experiment on these so it will be easy to keep the strains separate because each strain will be in it's own trough.

I'm still up in the air. I am putting seeds in the tent real soon so I need to make up my mind.

I was originally just going to do a straight Critical Kush grow. But, with all the strains that are available I am like a kid in a candy store. I go to the seedbank sites and drool.

So, if I am going to get through ALL the strains, I need to pick up the pace. LOL

The more I think about it, I think I will go with 3 strains in one grow. Next grow can be 3 different strains of Sativa.

It's all because of the freebie seeds I got from Attitude. Otherwise, all I would have are the Kush seeds. LOL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 8, 2014)

I grow different strains all the time together.  And I always have plants of differing sizes as I try to maintain a perpetual grow.  I like to have both an indica, and inbetween,  and a sativa going at the same time so I have a variety of smoke.  I am not sure I understand the reason for 3 different strains of indica at the same time?  But sure, you can do it--you just have to watch the feeding differences between the strains as already mentioned.


----------



## Hackerman (May 8, 2014)

I selected all Indica for 2 reasons. The freebie seeds I got from Attitude are all Indica (except 1) so I don't have much choice. LOL And, I thought keeping the plant height common would be a good idea.

I like to have a variety as well but I just harvested a crop of the Sativa so I have a pretty good stash of that. I have very little Indica. Need to build up that side of the stash a little. LOL


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 12, 2014)

I'm doing it right now


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 13, 2014)

It is very easy to keep an even canopy by sitting smaller plants on boxes, milk crates, etc.  I would imagine that even though you are growing all indicas that you will see variations in their heights.  I get variations even from clones from the same mother.  No reason at all to not run 3 strains.  The biggest problem with running multiple strains is if you are hydro and running a common reservoir as differing strains can have differing nutrient needs.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 29, 2014)

3 Different strains at the same time ? Why not ? Somewhere, someplace, do believe I`ve heard a saying "variety is the spice of life". Pertains to cannabis too, I think. Have grown 3 or 4 varieties together during last 5 grows. Like said before, ya gotta keep track of `em. I use zip ties of different colors, fastened to the pots to tell `em apart. My grows are small, only 1 or 2 of each variety, if feminized. Regular seeds, total of 12, my legal limit. Great Growing to all. Peace.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 29, 2014)

My garden now consists of 2 varieties in 2 different types of soil. Today they are 3 weeks plus a day or 2 old. 11 of 12 seeds sprouted and are vegging.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 29, 2014)

I am growing seven different varieties right now..or 9 if you count the ones outside.


----------



## bud88 (Sep 3, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I am growing seven different varieties right now..or 9 if you count the ones outside.




WOW!!!!!!!! It could be one heck of a party at your house once all are cured!!!!

:48:


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 3, 2014)

i have 8 strains but theyre outdoors


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 25, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> I grew 4 or 5 different ones together this past winter........ just have to account for the difference in flower times and veg times........ also being able to adjust the heights of your plants individually helps keep them the right distance from the light no matter how far they are into flower.


:yeahthat:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 25, 2016)

Just thinking about it. I don't think I've done a single grow that wasn't multi-strain. You'll be fine.


----------

